# Another post your desktop thread



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Lets see what you got.
Here's mine at the moment.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

How do you get a picture of your desktop?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Laura said:


> How do you get a picture of your desktop?


ctrl & print screen
Paste it into Paint and save it as a .jpg


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Here's mine...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It's not easy being green!


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Here's mine:


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I've been using winter wallpapers lately to stay cool.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Laura said:


> Finally


Ahhh! I do that with my daughter. Only I can't seem to print and save my desktop, step by step instructions please.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

realspark said:


> Laura said:
> 
> 
> > Finally
> ...


- press 'Print Scrn'
- open Paint 
- press 'Ctrl' + 'v' 
it should come up in paint at this point so you can save it.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)




----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks BK, I was thinking Control and P...............Dah. Of course, I did clean up, just a bit;-)


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

realspark said:


> Laura said:
> 
> 
> > Finally
> ...


I'm not even going to say how long it took me to figure out how to do it. :lol


----------



## dB (Jul 25, 2006)

my desktop


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Here's mine, it reflects the way I've been feeling


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

dB said:


> my desktop


That's cool dB


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Check it out


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

it's true opcorn


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

ghostgurl said:


> Check it out


Snakes on a plane!! I honestly thought it was a joke when I first heard about it but it's coming out later this month! :lol I can't wait


----------



## Freethinker#22 (Jul 6, 2005)

Here's mine (click on the picture for a bigger picture):



dB are you a melbournian?
Snakes on a plane...I hope that's satire...if not :fall


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

Freethinker#22 said:


> Snakes on a plane...I hope that's satire...if not :fall


I've heard it's not even supposed to be funny :haha










http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/snakesonaplane.html - Trailer here


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Mine a little clean up.


----------



## dB (Jul 25, 2006)

Becky said:


> dB said:
> 
> 
> > my desktop
> ...


----------



## dB (Jul 25, 2006)

Freethinker#22 said:


> dB are you a melbournian?


yeah


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i wanted to post in this thread the other day but i didn't even have enough space left on my computer to save the picture....soo here it is i guess.










it's pretty small...ohwell.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)




----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

my desktop...


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Laura said:


> Finally


I'd say your's is the best! :yes


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

realspark said:


> Thanks BK, I was thinking Control and P...............Dah. Of course, I did clean up, just a bit;-)


I didn't see this one! Ok, your's is the best too!


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Amozza, I really like yours!



Mine:


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Here's the one i use on my bro's computer...even though he doesn't like it


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah. I really like that picture. And since I reformatted one of my hardrives recently, I'll post my desktop. Otherwise my old desktop was fairly distinct and someone might find me out. (Yeh, I REALLY paranoid.)


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

Mage Guerrier said:


> Here's the one i use on my bro's computer...even though he doesn't like it


that looks very cool, did you make the wallpaper yourself? I wanna put together my own Berserk background, but don't know how.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Here's mine. Those are pictures of my boyfriend in the background.

jk - it's Jensen Ackles.


----------



## Kai (Aug 14, 2006)

archaic said:


> Amozza, I really like yours!


 :agree

Fluffy Puff Marshmallows!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Inane said:


> that looks very cool, did you make the wallpaper yourself?


I wish... :b
but sadly, i got it from this site:

http://www.animewallpapers.com/



> I wanna put together my own Berserk background, but don't know how


I want to build my own wallpapers too, but i need a lot more practice with photoshop.
I'm getting there, slowly.


----------



## Readonly (Aug 8, 2006)

My recent desktop:
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/37625431/

All:
http://goiium.deviantart.com/gallery/

I love changing my desktop.


----------



## tired_tool (Sep 6, 2005)

My desktop in one of its cleaner moments (Vista Transformation Pack).


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Just one of the standard wallpapers that
comes with Microsoft Windows.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

post deleted.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Here it is,


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

thats the wallpaper im using right now, imagine my computer using that


----------



## blask3 (Nov 27, 2005)

My desktop at the moment, with Hitman wallpaper.


----------



## justagirl04 (Sep 17, 2006)

I have a mac so it might look weird..but at least I have CUTE CHIBI WALLPAPER OMG!!! :banana

ignore the desktop clutter from my schooool work


----------



## SONY (Oct 17, 2006)




----------

